# Future foster!



## West (Jul 9, 2010)

Hi!
I've volunteered to foster a beautiful female puppy 
She'll be coming home next week. 
She's 7 weeks old and has been dewormed. This will be her third foster home (poor baby!) as the first one was really unsafe (she was kept in a front yard and she managed to get outside and was almost hit by a car!) and the girl who's fostering her right now has to go on a trip in ten days. She has told me that the pup is a real sweetheart. She is used to hanging out with adult dogs and cats, as there are two cats and a boxer in the place where she is now, so I think she'll adapt really quickly to our home. She is also used to living in an apartment, so that won't be a problem either. She appears to be playful and she can manage some alone time (the girl who is fostering her works 8 hs a day and she's left with her other dog with no problems). Of course, I am never out for more than 4.5 hours, so she should be fine.
This will be my first foster puppy (Ive only fostered kittens, adult cats and two adult dogs before). Any suggestions? Especially regarding potty training such a young pup who cannot go on walks as she hasn't received her shots yet? 
She's been named Ursula, but I'd like to change her name. Any suggestions? Would that be wrong? I don't think she's got used to it, being so young...
I'm so excited! I think Cooper will be a great foster brother  Especially since the pup is used to being with a boxer, which plays in a very similar way to a Golden, as far as I know.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

What a cutie-pie!!! She's adorable!! I agree, Ursula doesn't fit her but I can't seem to think up any good names right now.

I'm sure other more experience puppy people will chime in. I'm only on my second foster pup and the biggest thing I've found is routine. Routine, routine, routine. Cuts down on accidents and helps the pup learn what's expected. I've only had Scarlett for a week now but things are gradually smoothing out. It's hard for puppies to adapt to me and ranger's schedule since we usually don't wake up too early in the summer! 

Crate-training and house-training are the two biggest things (I think) for setting up the pups to succeed in their next home. I had a thread on crate-training Scarlett since she hated her crate. A week later, she's now settling into her crate perfectly. For house-training, I take Scarlett out first thing in the morning, after every meal/playtime/nap, and every time she comes out of her crate, plus every 45 min or so. We spend a lot of time outside!

We also do a lot of "getting ready to be a big dog" training in place of walks. Introducing baths, brushes, nail clippers, vaccuums, me dropping stainless steel bowls, going on car rides, going places where there aren't other dogs like in front of grocery stores or coffee shops in trendy places. Getting used to weird noises like chains jangling, whistling, coins being dropped, etc. How to sit still for getting collars on and leashes snapped on. Not bolting out the front door. 

It seems like I'm always following her around and making sure she's not peeing somewhere or chewing on something. A routine will be the best thing and then trying to set up for success in her next home...takes a lot of time!

Oh, and for tiring out before going into the crate: i toss a ball back and forth and she charges after it for about 20 min or else she plays with Ranger. They seem to wake up, eat, go crazy for awhile, then nap for a few hours. I've found the trick is co-ordinating the nap time with being put in the crate when you have to leave! That way they don't snooze on a bed for 2 hours then get up and start going crazy right when you need to put them in the crate.

ETA: For some reason, I see her as a "Gwen". No idea why.


----------



## mamabear (May 17, 2011)

Ranger said:


> I had a thread on crate-training Scarlett since she hated her crate.


OT, but link, please? Having a terrible time with Josie. She's so stressed over it!


----------



## mamabear (May 17, 2011)

She's cute!! It looks like she walked through wet paint! 

Love the name Gwen. Wren is cute, too. Something short and sweet. I agree - Ursula doesn't quite fit...too big for her.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Um, hope this works: If not, it's in this forum, a little further down the page called "Scarlett hates her crate!"

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/fostering-forum/99327-scarlett-hates-her-crate.html

ETA: West, I laughed when I read your post in the other thread about wanting to foster a pup 'one day'...and then seeing this thread!! 

For pottying, is there a place where not many dogs go? Even if you have to pick her up and carry over the busiest, most populated area and take her to a back corner that might receive less dogs?


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I don't have a lot of experience, but I am using puppy pads for now. My little pups were less than 6 weeks old when they came here and couldn't hold it until I got home from work. It isn't ideal, but definitely cuts down on the mess and is at least a start.

Of course someone else may tell that is a BAD idea and I would bow to their supperior knowledge.


----------



## West (Jul 9, 2010)

Thank you all for the input  Great advice!

Ranger's mom: I'll definitely follow your advice about preparing her to be a big dog. it sound like an awesome idea. I did many of those things with Coop when he was a baby and it worked, but there are many things I had never thought about before. Also I'll take her for "walks" on the terrace on the roof of my building. I did the same with Coop so that he'd get used to the leash before his shots were complete. It is not the correct place for potty training, as it's a shared terrace, but in case she has an accident (Cooper never did), I'll clean up asap. I'll also start training her on some basic commands. I think Cooper will be an acceptable role model too  Well, come to think about it...
In my country we don't really use crates a lot. It's not that I'm against it, but there's really no habit of doing it, so getting a crate is quite difficult and expensive. What I did with Coop was puppy-proof the whole house and limit the allowed space whenever we left (e.g. leaving him in the living room, which is the biggest room at home, with all the doors to the other rooms closed). I think I'll do the same with her. She is used to that in her current foster home.
Yeah, I'm laughing about it myself! I offered to foster a pup from a litter that had been abandoned a while ago, but it turned out it wasn't necessary because they all found good homes very soon. But now the same people in charge of those puppies contacted me about this one and, after a chat with the current foster, I agreed. GF agreed too when I promised I'd take care of any mess myself  And she has even started thinking about how to spoil her 

coppers-mom: I was thinking about puppy pads! Taking her for walks on the street is not safe, as there are lots of dogs in the area (we live half a block away from a park where everybody in the neighbourhood takes their dogs) and I don't want to risk her getting a disease. So, even if I know it's not the ideal solution, I think that's what I'll be doing for the time being. BTW, I blame you and Ranger for my foster puppy fever! 

I like Gwen, but it would sound a bit unnatural in my country :S Not everybody speaks English here, so nobody will know how to spell it or pronounce it. I love English names (hence Cooper!), so I might give her one, but I'll try to choose one that is easily recognised by most people here. I have a week to think about it, anyway  But thank you for the suggestion and please let me know if you think of any other!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

How about Bella?

She's adorable. Yes, puppies thrive on routines. I have two crates, one in the bedroom and one in the livingroom, that way I don't have to drag a crate around wherever I happen to be. I just get the puppies out if they've been crated, after eating, after playing and after sleeping. If you keep it consistent, they do catch on. My current foster puppy has had maybe one accident a day. He's only been with us a week and is only 9 weeks old, so in my book, he's doing fabulous!

Bitter apple may become your best friend, depending on how much she chews.


----------



## West (Jul 9, 2010)

I forgot about the chewing! Yeah, I think I might need some bitter apple 

And routines are extremely important for pups, I know that. I'll make a schedule for her.

I like Bella, I'll put it in the list 

To be honest, I always thought about naming a female dog Kahlua, but GF doesn't like it. We'll see. Maybe Lua only...


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

You will have a cute pup to foster.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*She is adorable!!!*

She is just adorable and Bless you for fostering her!!

I think Bella is a very pretty name!


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Call me crazy, but I like the name Lola for her! 

How's it going with her?? I definitely think Cooper will help adjust. I think it's easier for the pups to follow a routine when they 'just' need to follow another dog. I hope they're getting along great and Cooper's showing her how to be a wonderful family dog!

Any more pics?


----------



## West (Jul 9, 2010)

She's coming next week. I talked to the current foster home and they told me she's doing perfectly fine. She's slepping with their boxer, so she'll be alright with Cooper  I think they'll have a blast. Cooper is usually super cool with fosters and with puppies, though we've never had those two categories combined 
I can't wait!
I love the name Lola, but there's already a Lola in my life


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

She's adorable, hope everything goes well.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Did you think of a name yet? yay, you pick her up on saturday, that's so exciting!! Please post a bunch of pics! She looks so cute...how about Lexie? Or Teal?


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Such a cutie! You must be really excited! I like the names Lola and Lexie that were suggested! Make sure you take plenty of pictures for us when you do get her!


----------



## West (Jul 9, 2010)

Yeah, I'll be posting pics real soon! I like Lexie! I've been thinking about Alaska or Dakota... I think I have to actually see her first before decideing on a name. It's hard! 
I'm really excited!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

She is adorable. Cant wait to see the new pictures of her.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*West*

West

Can't wait until you get her and you post pics!!

I'm sure she and Cooper will bet along well.

Those are very nice names.


----------



## West (Jul 9, 2010)

Total change of plans!

Little puppy has been adopted (yay!), so we offered our help and foster home to an adult once again. 










He's around 3/4 years and weighs 14 kgs, so he's medium sized. He was found yesterday just outside a shop on a very busy avenue. The shop assisstants and passerbys were kicking him around. I hate some people, haven't I said that? A lady took him to the vet and apparently he's just filthy, but no major health issues. He's being dewormed and I will vaccinate him as soon as he settles down. He seems to be good with people (I'm hoping he'll be good with dogs and cats too, so that we can foster him). He'll be groomed today and I'll be meeting him at the vet's, with Cooper, to see if they get along. 
He had a collar on (but no tags) when he was found, so there's the possibility that he got lost. We'll wait and see if he's claimed, otherwise he'll be put up for adoption.
Cross your fingers for everything to go well (especially the being sociable with Cooper and the cats part!). 
I think neutering is mandatory in this case, but I wouldn't want to do it without permission if he has owners. I think I'll wait and see. Of course, if he is adopted, we'll have him neutered first.
Also, now I have to think of a boy name!!! I'm thinking Traful after a beautiful lake in the south of my country or maybe I'll name him after a character in a series (Sawyer, for example) or movie. I like boy names better, so I think I'll be able to come up with something once I meet him. Anyway, suggestios are always welcome


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Aw, it's great little pup got adopted! Too bad you couldn't foster her for a bit, though!! At least you've got a new one coming in...poor thing, looks like he's had it hard for the last little while. I hope Cooper and him get along so he can get some TLC! I can't believe people were kicking that poor soul. I hate people too. 

How about Finn, as in Huckleberry Finn? All the adventures this poor guy has had...


----------



## West (Jul 9, 2010)

Mmm, I really like Finn! I love Hucleberry too, but it might be a bit difficult to pronounce for people here who don't speak English... Finn in Spanish means "End", so I don't know about the connotations. Anyway, I'll be meeting him in a while and I'll tell you all about him!


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

What the he%& is wrong with people?? Why would anyone walk by and kick a dog?? Seriously, what is wrong with people??? That makes me so mad....

Thanks for fostering this guy! He deserves lots of TLC!!!


----------



## West (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm sorry for my ignorance, but what is TLC? 
I'm really mad too. If the lady who rescued him confirms that the shop assisstants kicked him, I'll go and have a word with the manager tomorrow and I'll threaten to file a report unless they punish the staff who took part in such brutal actions.


----------



## Bentley's Mom (May 19, 2011)

TLC means tender loving care. How about Adelanto for a name. My spanish is a bit rusty but if I recall it means advance, like moving forward???


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

What about Vegas since he hit the lottery with you!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Reply*

So glad the little girl was adopted and also very glad you are going to get this sweet little boy that needs so much love!!

As far as boy's names I like Gizmo, Cody, Chance.


----------



## West (Jul 9, 2010)

Well, we are finally home with this little guy.
He is a doll. His fur and skin are not in the best of shapes, but he'll be a beautiful dog once he bounces back with some love and good food. Vet said he's healthy and we're deworming him and giving him some antibiotics for a wound he has in his face and some Ivermectin. He is very sweet, but extremely afraid. The lady who rescued him named him Brandy. I'm not sure if we will keep it, but I want to get to know him before I decide.
I'm a bit concerned about some behaviour issues:
He looked calm and was wagging his tail when the rescue lady introduced him to Cooper and me, but he didn't really seem to acknowledge Cooper. I mean, both wagged their tails and briefly touched noses, but the little one didn't try any further contact at all. Cooper smelled his butt, seemed content and otherwise ignored him. He would approach him occassionally during the walk home, but receiving no response from Brandy, went back to ignoring him. Ok, I admit that our experience with our previous foster was amazing and Cooper and him loved each other from the minute they met, but I expected them to be a bit more interested in each other.
Before going home I took them both to the park. The lady who rescued Brandy came too. Brandy started crying when he saw other dogs. Ok, there were a lot and most were big, so that's understandable. I kept him on a leash while Cooper went to play with his friends. As soon as I petted him, he calmed down. But he whimpered occassionally. And when the lady left, he howled and cried for a while. He settled down a bit when I petted him, but I decided to go home straightaway, as he seemed too stressed. Again, maybe the park wasn't such a good idea, but our previous foster enjoyed it from day one.
When we arrived home he whimpered a bit but immediately settled down. He explored just a bit, seemed comfortable off leash around Cooper and the cats (but still not initiating interaction, just not avoiding it). He really enjoyed being pet by my GF and me, and licked my face and wagged his tail a lot. He is adorable and really sweet with people. He seemed to settle down just fine. But if I was petting him and started petting Cooper too, he growled. And then I gave him a pet bed (which he loved) and he immeadiately lay in it. When Cooper approached him, he growled at him really loud. I told him "no" firmly, he stopped, but then started again. He didn't make any attempt to bite or attack or anything and I don't think he will. But he seems a bit insecure and we may have an issue with resource guarding. I know he'll overcome it with our help, but any tips would be appreciated.
Anyway, me and my girlfriend decided to stay very calm, correct him firmly but calmly if he growls again and giving him a lot of love when he is calm and friendly. Now he fell asleep on the pet bed and looks very relaxed. Cooper is sleeping two metres away, very calm. So that's good. And it's also good that Brandy and the cats totally ignored each other, so no stress there. 
So now we'll give this little guy time to settle down and we'll see what happens. I bet he'll be just fine in no time.


----------



## West (Jul 9, 2010)

Sorry, I forgot to add pics of him clean!























































Those were taken by the lady who rescued him. I still haven't taken him any decent pics


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Aw, poor guy. He looks like he's been through the mill a few a times. Thank goodness he's in a good foster home!

I don't think I'd be too concerned about the growling/not wanting to approach Cooper. Scarlett was the same way with Ranger for the first few days. She fell asleep immediately upon entering the house, then woke up 30 minutes later and Ranger was sniffing her. She cried, peed, and ran to a corner and hid. After that, Ranger gave her space and she started growling and barking at him, but keeping her distance. A little correction and she'd stop, and Ranger was ignoring her completely. They sorted it out after a few days and now all is well. 

Like you, my first foster took to Ranger immediately upon meeting. They were barely in the house before Scout was at Ranger trying to get him to play! So getting a foster that's a little shyer and not wanting to interact right away was different. I think if you give them space, don't push anything, then they'll be fine. Sounds like he might need some confidence boosting and a lot of that will come naturally as he interacts with you and your GF and learns the routine/rules of the house. Good luck and again, THANK YOU for being so wonderful and taking in all these poor animals!


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Aaawh, poor boy. He looks like he really needs some love and cuddles!! I'm so happy he got to you!


----------



## West (Jul 9, 2010)

Well, this is not going well at all 
He continued with the growling even though I corrected him and he even snapped at Cooper once. He didn't touch him , just snapped, but he is evidently not very comfortable with Cooper. And Cooper desperately wants to interact and stands over him or playfully bows, but when he receives growling as the only response, he growls back. So they can't be left unsupervised even for a minute.
Also, he cried all night. I literally mean all night. I couldn't sleep for more than two hours in a row.
I'm at my wits end.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Oh noooo....tough start! 

If it makes you feel any better, Scarlett was the same the second night I had her in the crate. The first night she was still dopey from her vaccinations but the second night, my god. She cried ALL night! Literally all night - sounds like what you went through, too. It did get better so I'm hoping you'll have the same thing happen. 

Regarding the snapping/growling..hmm. Have you tried walking the two together so they get some pack mentality going? Keep them far enough away they can't get to one another then slowly start letting some nose to tail intros happen while they're walking. Take foster dog behind Cooper, let him sniff and have Cooper keep walking so he can't swing around and get nose-to-nose. Then let Cooper go behind foster dog and do the nose to tail thing, too. Walk them for about 30 minutes and keep doing the intros like that, just a few seconds at a time. Do as many walks as you can do throughout the day, and then the next day and the next and so on. The dogs will "meet" and know each other through the nose-to-tail intros but won't have the confrontation of the nose-to-nose. Plus, they'll be tired!

In the meantime, I'd take up all toys and bones, etc. so no high-value items are around. Is the foster growling at Cooper when Cooper tries to interact with him or when Cooper is minding his own business? Is it's the former, I think that's relatively normal. This poor dog might have been attacked by other dogs, not know how to play and might just need some space from Cooper while he figures things out. My old rescue border collie would growl at my golden retriever when he tried to initiate play...the border collie was never social and he never wanted to play with other dogs. Once the golden realized that, he left him alone and the two were fine. 

Good luck!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*West*



West said:


> Well, we are finally home with this little guy.
> He is a doll. His fur and skin are not in the best of shapes, but he'll be a beautiful dog once he bounces back with some love and good food. Vet said he's healthy and we're deworming him and giving him some antibiotics for a wound he has in his face and some Ivermectin. He is very sweet, but extremely afraid. The lady who rescued him named him Brandy. I'm not sure if we will keep it, but I want to get to know him before I decide.
> I'm a bit concerned about some behaviour issues:
> He looked calm and was wagging his tail when the rescue lady introduced him to Cooper and me, but he didn't really seem to acknowledge Cooper. I mean, both wagged their tails and briefly touched noses, but the little one didn't try any further contact at all. Cooper smelled his butt, seemed content and otherwise ignored him. He would approach him occassionally during the walk home, but receiving no response from Brandy, went back to ignoring him. Ok, I admit that our experience with our previous foster was amazing and Cooper and him loved each other from the minute they met, but I expected them to be a bit more interested in each other.
> ...


*WEST: The advice Ranger gave above I think is right on target. Can you talk to the rescue lady who had him before you and ask how he acted in her home with her dogs, so you know what to work on. My guess, is that he was never socialized or exposed to other dogs, he probably does not even know "how to play," and was possibly abused or attacked by other dogs.*


----------



## West (Jul 9, 2010)

I wrote here yesterday, but I guess my computer had an error or something.
Things ended up pretty badly. 
Brandy, the foster, got into a fight with Cooper just after eating (I guess it had to do with resource guarding, but they had both finished their food). It looked pretty bad so my GF got desperate and tried to step in. Brandy bit her. So, I had to take him back to the rescue lady's house.
Both Cooper and Brandy were unharmed in the fight, but it did look vicious and Brandy wouldn't let go. I had to grab him by the collar and really pull. He calmed down after a while. Cooper acted as if nothing had happened. My GF almost fainted. She has a nasty bruise in her forearm, which is very painful, but luckily there was no blood drawn, so she didn't need the rabies vaccines or ATBs. She's on ice and Ibuprofen 3 times a day.
I know it was not the dogs' fault. Brandy is fearful and you can't blame him for feeling intimidated by a dog twice his size, given that he had scars of past fights with dogs from his days as a stary. GF shouldn't have interfered, but she isn't used to these situations and was really afraid that they might hurt each other. I think Brandy needs a calmer environment, with no big dogs around, to get over his behavioural issues.
The rescue lady was really understanding and took him in straight away, so he'll not go back to the streets. I intend to help in his recovery in other ways (I have bought him his vaccine and flea prevention treatment and I will look for potential adopters and whatever is necessary to ensure him a better future). It really breaks my heart, because he is the sweetest thing and once he gets past his fears he'll make a great dog. I feel as if I failed him, but I had to put my priorities in order. I promised GF that we won't be fostering again any time soon. She is still shaken by what happened. She feels so sad for Brandy. So do I. When I walked him to the rescue lady's place, we had such a nice walk and when I left him with her, he started howling and I broke down. I couldn't stop crying. I just hope I had been able to help him more


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*West*

I am so very sorry that this happened and hope your GF is o.k.
Brandy will be alright with the rescue lady I am sure she will take care of him.
It is wonderful you're helping him in other ways.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

You've helped Brandy out and I'm sure he will go on to find a wonderful home.
sometimes it just isn't the right situation and in this case it wasn't a good fit for either dog or people.

Maybe you can try a young pup next time. Hopefully one that has been well socialized and will welcome cooper as a playmate.

don't give up on fostering! Brandy wasn't a good fit, but there is one out there that needs you and will be a good fit.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

I'm so sorry this happened to you. Bless your heart for giving Brandy a place to stay and for continuing to be a part of his care and for not blaming him for his rough past. I hope your girlfriend and Cooper are okay. Hopefully this doesn't give you second thoughts about fostering - its such a great thing to do.


----------



## West (Jul 9, 2010)

Brandy is doing just fine in the rescue lady's house. I guess older people and smaller dogs are a better fit for him. He's a really sweet boy, just had a rough past.
I don't want to give up fostering at all, but I'll focus on other ways of helping for a while. I've been thinking a lot about volunteering for spay/neuter campaigns in low-income neighbourhoods (which I already did and loved for 5 years) and the timing might be right, as I'll be starting another vet tech course tomorrow.
GF is alright, tough her arm still hurts a bit (but she refuses to apply ice on it, as it's winter here!). Cooper is just perfect. Amazingly well-behaved. Yesterday we met a 20-day-old puppy, who was being held by an aquaintance in the park. I held the pup for a while (the pretty thing would suck my finger as if he was looking for his mama's milk!) and Cooper jumped on me over and over. At first, I thought he was jealous, but in the end I let him approach the tiny baby. Apparently, all he wanted to do was kiss the pup! He gave him a lot of kisses and ran off to play with his older friends  The pup was happy and even tried to bite Coop's nose, very playfully.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Aawh, Cooper sounds like such a sweetheart. I hope your next foster is more receptive to his loving personality!


----------

